# Eurovision 2011



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Επειδή οι άλλοι ντρέπονται να ξεκινήσουν τέτοιο νήμα και πάνε απλώς και μαγαρίζουν το παλιό για το 2009...


Ε, όχι λοιπόν! Ορίστε από τώρα νέο νήμα! 

Την περσινή νικήτρια, Λένα Μάγερ-Λάντρουτ θα στείλουν οι Γερμανοί να «υπερασπιστεί» τον τίτλο της. Όλα αυτά συνδεδεμένα με νέες δημοσιοσχεσίτικες ιδέες:

Η Λένα θα τραγουδήσει ένα από τα δώδεκα υποψήφια τραγούδια, αυτό που θα διαλέξει το κοινό, 



 ενώ το CD κυκλοφορεί ήδη από σήμερα.

Και όλα αυτά, ενώ παράλληλα εξελίσσεται η διαφημιστική εκστρατεία της OPEL (είδαμε και εδώ) με κεντρικό πρόσωπο την Γερμανίδα τραγουδίστρια...


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ψηφίζω το μπιτάτο (από το 2:05). Πες μας ποιο θα διαλέξουν.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2011)

Εμείς ποιον θα στείλουμε, ε;


----------



## efi (Feb 8, 2011)

Ξέρω γω... Κανένα άλογο;

...έε


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 8, 2011)

efi said:


> Ξέρω γω... Κανένα άλογο;
> 
> ...έε


Χμμμ... Λες; Έχουμε πολλά σκυλιά στο τραγούδι πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

Οι υποψήφιοι του ελληνικού τελικού

Και στον επίσημο ιστότοπο.

δεν ξέρω κανέναν...


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 8, 2011)

Η Αντιγόνη Ψυχράμη είναι αδερφή του Απόστολου Ψυχράμη, ο οποίος είχε κερδίσει το διαγωνισμό του 2004 για το ποιος θα πάει στη eurovision, αλλά τελικά έστειλαν το Σάκη Ρουβά και ο Ψυχράμης + άλλοι 2 έκαναν backing vocals. Επίσης αδερφή τους είναι η Ειρήνη Ψυχράμη και η οικογένεια αν συνεχίσει έτσι θα γίνει franchise του επιπέδου των Κονιτόπουλων. Εδώ οι τρεις τους (κι άλλη μία που τους μοιάζει - τέταρτο αδέρφι;) ερμηνεύουν παλιές επιτυχίες κι εδώ εκδικούνται με μίσος τον Phil Collins.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2011)

Ορίστε και τα υποψήφια ελληνικά τραγούδια:


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2011)

Αισθητική 70ς, ζειμπεκοραπ (μπορεί να προκύψει σουξέ εν Ελλάδι αυτό), αγγλική προφορά κλασσική Γιουροβίζιον (δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα), η Βαλάντα λέει μπαλάντα, απ'όλα έχει το μαγαζί.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 10, 2011)

SBE said:


> απ'όλα έχει το μαγαζί.



Και το απαραίτητο σκάνδαλο...


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 10, 2011)

Μισές δουλειές κάνουν οι σκανδαλοκυνηγοί. Κι ο Gregoire το έκλεψε από αυτό εδώ που βγήκε ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα. Αλλάζει ο καθένας 2 νότες και γίνεται σταρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Ψηφίζω το μπιτάτο (από το 2:05). Πες μας ποιο θα διαλέξουν.



Ψηφίζεις-κερδίζεις. ;)

Taken by a stranger


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2011)

The final entry for the Europolice Song Contest​


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2011)

Μια που είπαμε για τον κλέψαντα του κλέψαντος πιο πάνω, θυμήθηκα το


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2011)

Με το εναλλακτικό… ραπ ζεϊμπέκικο «Watch my dance» ο Λούκας Γιώρκας και ο Stereo Mike πήραν το χρίσμα για να εκπροσωπήσουν την Ελλάδα στον διαγωνισμό της Eurovision που φέτος θα διεξαχθεί στο Ντίσελντορφ της Γερμανίας. Το «Watch my dance» θα διαγωνιστεί στον Α ημιτελικό στις 10 Μαΐου, στις 12 Μαΐου θα γίνει ο Β ημιτελικός και στις 14 Μαΐου ο τελικός. (Πηγή)


----------



## Count Baltar (Mar 3, 2011)

Ακούγοντας τα εφετινά τραγούδια ειλικρινά, μα ειλικρινά, νοστάλγησα τον Ρακιντζή.


----------



## Anni (Mar 3, 2011)

Αυτό ήταν το μόνο που μου άρεσε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2011)

Το ζεϊμπέκικο είναι πολύ καλό για εξαγωγή προϊόντος στη Eurovision και το πάντρεμα με χιπχόπ δεν είναι άσχημη ιδέα, αν και θα ήθελε αυτό το μισό λίγο περισσότερη τεστοστερόνη στην εκτέλεση για να μην υπολείπεται του άλλου μισού. Και ελπίζω στην εκτέλεση να μην έχουν γελοία ακροβατικά του είδους «κοίτα πώς κάνω τη βίδα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ασμα ελαφρύ, σόου πένθιμο*

Tης Μαριαννας Τζιαντζη

Οχι γιορτή, αλλά μνημόσυνο του τραγουδιού θύμιζε η προχθεσινή βραδιά της επιλογής του άσματος που θα μας εκπροσωπήσει στη Eurovision ή μάλλον της αναμέτρησης μεταξύ «Χ-Factor» και «Greek Idol», αφού από αυτά τα δύο τάλεντ σόου προέρχονταν οι υποψήφιοι. Εξαρχής μας έζωσαν τα μαύρα φίδια: στα μαύρα η παρουσιάστρια, στα μαύρα και οι δύο κυρίες στο πάνελ, μαύροι οι τοίχοι και το δάπεδο του στούντιο, μαύρο και το «green room», το ησυχαστήριο των καλλιτεχνών.

Μαύρο ίσον σοβαρότης. Αυτό φαίνεται ότι σκέφτηκαν στην ΕΡΤ και ετοίμασαν ένα θέαμα που έδινε μια αίσθηση καταναγκασμού και βαρυγκόμιας. Ακόμα τις στιγμές της ανακοίνωσης του νικητή, του Λούκα Γιώρκα, οι δύο κυρίες της ΕΡΤ, μια μαυροφόρα και μια λευκοφορεμένη, απέφυγαν να χαμογελάσουν, σαν να έστελναν τον άνθρωπο στο εκτελεστικό απόσπασμα και όχι στο Ντίσελντορφ. Ομως άλλο λιτότητα, για την οποία κανείς δεν έχει αντίρρηση, και άλλο μαυρίλα.

Μαύρο κατράμι ήταν το βλέφαρο της τραγουδίστριας Νίκι Πόντε σαν να είχε φάει μπουνιά στο μάτι το κορίτσι. Αντί οι οργανωτές να ποντάρουν στη φυσική δροσιά των 19 χρόνων της (όπως είχε συμβεί με την πολύ νεαρή Γερμανίδα Λένα Μάγερ, την περσινή νικήτρια της Eurovision), τη μασκάρεψαν σε femme fatale. Αντίθετα, τη Βαλάντω Τρύφωνος την είχαν ντύσει με λευκή παρθενική εσθήτα και ένα ανεξήγητα μακρύ πέπλο.

Στο νικητήριο τραγούδι, τρεις τύποι σκαρφάλωναν πάνω σε ένα κόκκινο τραπέζι του πινγκ πονγκ και έκαναν ακροβατικά χρησιμοποιώντας το κεφάλι τους σαν ρουλεμάν. Πότε ανέβαιναν, πότε κατέβαιναν από το τραπέζι, χωρίς να ξέρουμε γιατί. Ο ένας τραγουδιστής μεράκλωνε, βαλάντωνε σε μια γωνιά, ο άλλος τραγουδούσε και χοροπηδούσε «πάνω» στο τραπέζι.

Η παρουσιάστρια, η Λένα Αρώνη, εναρμονίστηκε με το ξεψυχισμένο πνεύμα της τελετής. Ομως άλλο Eurovision, άλλο πολιτιστική εκπομπή. Οι χαμηλοί τόνοι αρμόζουν στο δεύτερο είδος, αλλά το σόου θέλει λίγο νεύρο, ζωντάνια και χαρά.

Μήπως είμαστε αχάριστοι; Δεν θέλουμε πολυτέλειες και μεγαλεία, δεν θέλουμε και την «ποιότητα»; Ομως η προχθεσινή ποιότητα ήταν φτωχοπροδρομική και, ταυτόχρονα, σουσουδίστικη: σαν να τρώει κανείς με μαχαίρι και πιρούνι ένα σουβλάκι πίτα-γύρο απ’ όλα. Αν δεν σου αρέσει, μην το παραγγέλνεις, μην το φας. Εφόσον η δημόσια τηλεόραση μπήκε στον γιουροβιζιονικό χορό, τουλάχιστον ας χορέψει. Οχι μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως, όχι να μιμηθεί τις χλιδάτες διοργανώσεις της εποχής των παχιών αγελάδων, αλλά τουλάχιστον να δει αυτή την ιστορία με κέφι και χιούμορ, χωρίς αυτήν την αμήχανη επίδειξη πληκτικού και δήθεν καλού γούστου.

Εμπορικά τραγουδάκια της σειράς ήταν αυτά που ακούστηκαν, διόλου χειρότερα από εκείνα των προηγούμενων χρόνων, ωραίες ήταν οι φωνές και η σκηνική παρουσία των νέων καλλιτεχνών, όμως βαρύγδουπο και πένθιμο ήταν το περιτύλιγμα της εκδήλωσης… μόνο το κονιάκ και τα παξιμαδάκια έλειπαν.

Καθημερινή​


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2011)

Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει η κα Τζιαντζή τα είδα κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2011)

Η καλύτερη συνεργασία-γέφυρα αυτού του είδους πρέπει (για τα γούστα μου) να ήταν αυτό εδώ:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2011)

Η ελληνική αποστολή αναχώρησε ήδη για Γερμανία. Έχουμε ανάμεσά μας κάναν γιούροφαν που θα είναι εκεί;


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2011)

Μα πείτε καμιά κουβέντα! Έγιναν χτες Τρίτη 10/5 οι πρώτοι ημιτελικοί, πέρασε η Ελλάδα στα τελικά της 14ης και δεν λέει κανείς τίποτα; Πώς θα ενημερωθούμε, πώς θα κάνουμε συγκρίσεις και προγνωστικά, πώς θα στοιχηματίσουμε τα λεφτά που μας περισσεύουν;


----------



## efi (May 13, 2011)

Εγώ!!! Εγώ θα μιλήσω, μη με βασανίσετε!!!
Ιταλία έπαιξα φέτος.




Πολύ καρδιοχτύπι, όμως...
Εσύ τι λες; (Και οι υπόλοιποι, μην ντρέπεστε...)


----------



## efi (May 13, 2011)

Αλλάααα... Καλύτερος συνδυασμός Justin Bieber+ Lady Gaga+ Britney Spears+ Twilight saga +Beavis and Butthead + There's something about Mary haircut δε θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει, ομολογώ επίσης. Να θεσπιστεί βραβείο γι αυτήν την κατηγορία ασάπ.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2011)

Άσε, Έφη, ποτέ δεν ήμουν τόσο αδιάβαστος όσο φέτος. Αφού καλά καλά δεν πήρα χαμπάρι ότι μπήκε ο Μάης (είπαμε: κοιτάς έξω και είναι Μάρτης). Δεν έχω ακούσει όλα τα τραγούδια (της Ιταλίας, ας πούμε, δεν το ήξερα, πλάκα έχει, να 'χε και πιο δυνατή φωνή), αλλά έχασα και κάθε ενδιαφέρον τώρα που πετάξανε έξω την Κύπρο (θα κάνει τουλάχιστον καριέρα το τραγούδι τους σε δίσκους με World Music). Το μόνο στο οποίο κοντοστάθηκα ήταν πάλι το μινιμάλ γερμανικό (με βιντεάκι άψογο). Ίσως να μην τους νοιάζει να ξανακάνουν τους οικοδεσπότες. Αν προλάβω να κάνω την Πυθία μέχρι το Σάββατο (Σε τι μοιάζουν οι εκτυπωτές με την Πυθία; Στο ότι μασούν φύλλα), θα το μάθεις.


----------



## SBE (May 13, 2011)

Ω, θεοί, τίποτα πια δεν τα σκοτώνει αυτά τα ζιζάνια... Αναφέρομαι στο δίδυμο (κυριολεκτικά) Τζέντουρντ, τακτικούς θαμώνες ρηάλιτι και αποτυχόντες διαγωνισμών ταλέντων, που νόμιζα ότι δεν θα τους ξανάβλεπα ποτέ μου αλλά φευ, τώρα εκπροσωπούν την Ιρλανδία....


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2011)

Πολύ κλεμμένο το γαλλικό τραγούδι. Η πλάκα είναι που σε όλους κάτι θυμίζει (στους περισσότερους οι πρώτες νότες θυμίζουν το _Μπολερό_ του Ραβέλ), αλλά ελάχιστοι έχουν βρει το εντελώς ξεσηκωμένο βασικό θέμα (αμέσως μετά το ραβελικό ξεκίνημα). Όταν θα έχετε βασανιστεί αρκετά, μπορείτε να πατήσετε εδώ για να ακούσετε το κλασικό πρωτότυπο.

Amaury Vassili - Sognu (France)


----------



## Rogerios (May 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πολύ κλεμμένο το γαλλικό τραγούδι. Η πλάκα είναι που σε όλους κάτι θυμίζει (στους περισσότερους οι πρώτες νότες θυμίζουν το _Μπολερό_ του Ραβέλ), αλλά ελάχιστοι έχουν βρει το εντελώς ξεσηκωμένο βασικό θέμα (αμέσως μετά το ραβελικό ξεκίνημα). Όταν θα έχετε βασανιστεί αρκετά, μπορείτε να πατήσετε εδώ για να ακούσετε το κλασικό πρωτότυπο.


 

Έ, άμα κλέβεις από τους καλύτερους... έχεις και κάποια ελαφρυντικά, έτσι δεν είναι;:inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2011)

Ορίστε κι ένα Eurovision-Glossar (DE>EN). Έχει και (DE>FR) για τον Ρογήρο ;) :).


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2011)

Ορίστε, γυρισμένο στο αγγλογερμανικό. Έχουμε απορίες; Κολλάμε κάπου στα ελληνικά;



after-show party | Aftershowparty 
androgynous | androgyn 
audience | Publikum
(audio) mixer | Mixer(in) 
backing vocalist | Backgroundsänger(in)
backing vocals; she is part of the backing vocals | Backgroundchor; sie singt im Backgroundchor
backstage | backstage 
backstage pass | Backstagepass 
ballad | Ballade 
band | Band 
band member | Bandmitglied 
bass (guitar) | Bass 
bass player; bassist | Bassist(in)
big screen, large screen | Großleinwand (auf der Fanmeile)
camera team | Kamerateam 
catering; to do the catering | Catering; das Catering machen
chartbuster | Chartbreaker 
commentator | Kommentator(in)
composer | Komponist(in)
contestant | Kandidat(in)
dancer | Tänzer(in)
(digital) keyboard | Keyboard 
dolly | Kamerawagen 
drum machine | Drumcomputer 
drummer | Drummer, Schlagzeuger(in)
drums | Schlagzeug 
dry ice smoke | Trockeneisnebel 
entrant; entrant country | Teilnehmer; Teilnehmerland
entry; France's entry for the ESC; the band/singer representing France | Beitrag; der französische ESC-Beitrag
Eurovision Song Contest | Eurovision Song Contest 
fan | Fan 
fan mile | Fanmeile 
festival | Festival 
festival site | Festivalgelände 
festival visitor | Festivalbesucher(in)
final | Finale 
folklore; folklore elements | Folklore; folkloristische Elemente
green room | Green Room 
guitar; electric guitar | Gitarre; E-Gitarre 
guitarist; guitar player | Gitarrist(in)
heavy rotation; power rotation | Heavy Rotation
host country | Austragungsland 
interpreter | Interpret(in)
interval act | Pausenfüller 
jury | Jury 
(digital) keyboard | Keyboard 
keyboardist | Keyboarder(in)
laser show | Lasershow 
lead singer | Leadsänger(in)
light show | Lightshow 
live | live 
live broadcast, live programme | Liveschaltung, Livesendung 
live music | Livemusik 
live performance | Liveauftritt 
melody | Melodie 
(audio) mixer | Mixer(in)
mixing console; (audio) mixer | Mischpult 
music | Musik 
music journalist | Musikjournalist(in)
to open the festival | Festivalauftakt; den Festivalauftakt machen
orchestra | Orchester 
outfit | Outfit 
PA system | PA-Anlage 
performance; to give a brilliant performance | Auftritt; einen starken Auftritt hinlegen
(eight, ten, twelve) points | (acht, zehn, zwölf) Punkte 
pop music | Popmusik 
postcard | Videopostkarte
presenter | Moderator(in)
record company | Plattenfirma 
record label | Plattenlabel 
re-mastered version | Remaster 
remix | Remix 
to remix | remixen 
result | Ergebnis 
rhythm | Rhythmus 
rigger | Rigger(in)
rocking song; song with a rock edge | rockiger Song 
searchlight | Suchscheinwerfer 
security | Security 
security guard | Ordner(in)
semi-final | Halbfinale 
show | Show 
singer | Sänger(in)
sound engineer | Toningenieur(in)
sound; (Anlage) sound system | Beschallung 
stage | Bühne 
stage lighting | Bühnenbeleuchtung 
stage monitor speaker | Monitorlautsprecher 
stage presence | Bühnenpräsenz 
stage show | Bühnenshow 
stage smoke | Bühnennebel 
stage worker; the stage crew | Bühnenarbeiter(in); die Bühnenarbeiter
superstar | Superstar 
supporting programme; (Band) supporting band; to open for sb, to be on tour with sb | Vorprogramm; im Vorprogramm von jemandem sein
television team | Fernsehteam 
televoting; phone vote; telephone voting | Televoting΄Teleabstimmung; Telefonabstimmung
title | Titel(Beitrag)
video clip | Einspieler (kurzes Video)
video wall | Videowand (auf der Bühne)
voice | Stimme (Singstimme)
vote | Stimme (Wählerstimme)
vote; the results of the vote | Abstimmung; die Ergebnisse der Abstimmung
to watch with excitement; the audience was riveted to their seats | mitfiebern; die Zuschauer fieberten mit
wind machine | Windmaschine


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2011)

Die Ftochie der Deutschen Glossen und die Kyriarchie der Englischen Glossen einai olofanerisch in dies Pinaken, p.x. in Grammen L.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Die Ftochie der Deutschen Glossen und die Kyriarchie der Englischen Glossen einai olofanerisch in dies Pinaken, p.x. in Grammen L.


 
Πόσο θα 'θελα να το ακούσω όλο αυτό με καγακτηγιστική γκεγμανική πγοφογά (ιδίως το Kyriarchie), δε λέγεται.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2011)

Λοιπόν, σχόλια, για τα λίγα που άκουσα, για το λίγο που τα άκουσα.

Του Αζερμπαϊτζάν είναι βγαλμένο από κάποιο ράφι του Glee: το έγραψαν, το πρόβαραν, και το ξέχασαν.

Οι Άγγλοι βγάζουν σαν της Αγγλίας και της Ιρλανδίας τρία τη βδομάδα.

Ακούω με ευχαρίστηση ξανά (κι ας πιάσουν πάτο): Βοσνία, Ιταλία, Αυστρία, Ελβετία, Γαλλία.

Της Ελλάδας είναι δύο στιγμές όλο κι όλο, μια πολύ καλή και μια μετριότατη.

Της Γερμανίας δεν ξέρω αν θα το ξαναπάρει, αλλά εγώ αυτό θα ξαναψήφιζα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2011)

Α, ναι, και πολλές κακές γλώσσες είπαν ότι το φετινό ατού της Ουκρανίας είναι η Ξένια Σιμόνοβα με τη ζωγραφική της στην άμμο:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2011)

Ζωντανή ιντερνετική μετάδοση στα γερμανικά: [video]http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=7079354[/video]


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Ήρεμα παλικάρια. Δεν είμαστε εμείς τώρα για τέτοιες υπερπαραγωγές. Δώσαμε, δώσαμε...

(Τι στιγμή κι αυτή. Για να πει ο Κύπριος ποιος παίρνει το 12άρι της Κύπρου, κοίταξε το χαρτί του...)


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Να βάλουμε και τους νικητές: Αζερμπαϊτζάν (από το ράφι του _Glee_).


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ήρεμα παλικάρια. Δεν είμαστε εμείς τώρα για τέτοιες υπερπαραγωγές. Δώσαμε, δώσαμε...


 
Μα αφότου εφάρμοσαν την τηλεφωνική ψήφο καμία χώρα δεν έχει μπει μέσα, τι ανησυχείς;
Πάνε οι εποχές που κέρδιζε η χώρα Χ απανωτά δυο φορές και δήλωνε ότι δεν αντέχει και δεύτερη διοργάνωση.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Αυτό που λες δεν το ήξερα. Γιατί είδα ότι έριξαν πολλά λεφτά οι Γερμανοί, ιδιαίτερα στη μετατροπή του σταδίου. Θα βγάλουν αυτά τα λεφτά με τα τηλεφωνήματα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2011)

Όπως δήλωσε ο διευθυντής της γερμανικής τηλεόρασης, το σόου κόστισε 12 εκατομμύρια στους φορολογούμενους...


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Καλή Κυριακή. Λίγο μου φαίνεται. Πολύ θα ήθελα να μπορώ να συγκρίνω με τα δικά μας. Διότι εδώ είχαμε, πώς το λέει να δεις, «πανηγύρι σπατάλης».

Η Ουκρανία δεν ξέρω τι γύρευε εκεί ψηλά. Διαγωνισμό άμμου είχαμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2011)

Δήλωσε επίσης ότι κόστισε λιγότερα από τους αμέσως προηγούμενους διαγωνισμούς. Είχαν τους χορηγούς τους, είχαν 37.000 θεατές, έκαναν ρεκόρ τηλεθέασης (1 στους 2)...


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλή Κυριακή. Λίγο μου φαίνεται. Πολύ θα ήθελα να μπορώ να συγκρίνω με τα δικά μας. Διότι εδώ είχαμε, πώς το λέει να δεις, «πανηγύρι σπατάλης».



Αυτό δεν αναφέρεται στη Γιουροβιζιον τη χρονιά που τη διοργάνωσε η ΕΡΤ. Βαριέμαι να ψάξω αλλά θυμάμαι πολύ καλά ότι η ΕΡΤ είχε δημοσιεύσει τα λογιστικά της διοργάνωσης και υπήρχε καθαρό κέρδος γύρω στα 100Κ ευρώ. Μικρό ποσό, γιατί είχαν γίνει πολλά έξοδα, αλλά το είχαν αναδημοσιεύσει όλες οι εφημερίδες.

Πως τα έχω καταλάβει εγώ: 
Πρώτα πρώτα, όλες οι χώρες συμμετέχουν- δε συμμετέχουν, πληρώνουν την EBU, η οποία κάνει την προώθηση του διαγωνισμού και τις δημόσιες σχέσεις και πληρώνει ένα μέρος των εξόδων της διοργάνωσης (αυτό άρχισε να γίνεται όταν άρχισαν να κερδίζουν φτωχαδάκια το διαγωνισμό, παλιότερα τα πλήρωναν όλα οι διοργανωτές). 

Οι διοργανωτές χτες έβγαλαν λεφτά από :
τις διαφημίσεις, 
από τα εισιτήρια που πούλησαν για το κοινό που ήταν εκεί (γιατί κανένας δεν κάνει πλέον το διαγωνισμό σε ένα θέατρο 1000 θέσεων κι όλοι πάνε και φτιάχνουν γήπεδα; ), 
από διαφημιστικές χορηγίες κάθε είδους, π.χ. το νερό που ήταν πάνω στα τραπέζια και το βλέπαμε - με 150 εκ θεατές μπορείς να ζητήσεις πολλά λεφτά
από την EBU, 
πιθανόν να πήραν κάτι από το δήμο ή την τοπική κυβέρνηση του Ντύσσελντορφ και από όλες τις γερμανικές πόλεις που έδειξαν στα φιλμάκια αλλιώς θα έδειχναν αγρούς και λαγκάδια (πάω στοίχημα ότι αυτό το σατανικό δεν το είχες σκεφτεί)
και από τα τηλεφωνήματα, που δεν είναι καθόλου φτηνά 

Οπότε το ότι κόστισε στον φορολογούμενο Χ ποσό είναι η μισή αλήθεια γιατί δεν μας λένε και πόσα λεφτά εισέπραξε ο φορολογούμενος. 
Έτσι λοιπόν νομίζω γίνεται πλέον κατανοητό γιατί ο διαγωνισμός δεν είναι η απλή υπόθεση που ήταν παλιά, γιατί γίνεται τόση πολλή διαφήμιση του διαγωνισμού, γιατί προσπαθούν τόσο πολύ οι διάφορες εταιρείες- μέλη της EBU (δεν είναι χώρες, μην το ξεχνάμε) να κάνουν το διαγωνισμό κοσμικό συμβάν κλπ κλπ.

Και γιατί τα λεφτά που ξόδεψε η ΕΡΤ για το διαγωνισμό φέτος τα έβγαλε με το παραπάνω (κι ένα μέρος άλλωστε το πλήρωσε η δισκογραφική εταιρεία των τραγουδιστών). 

Επίσης θεωρώ υποκριτικές βλακείες όλες αυτές τις δηλώσεις που είχαν κάνει κατά του διαγωνισμού στην Ελλάδα διάφοροι νεοδιορισμένοι στην ΕΡΤ μετά τις προηγούμενες εκλογές. Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχαν πει ότι τέρμα τα πανηγύρια, ότι η Ελλάδα δεν μπορεί να συμμετέχει και να ξοδεύει κλπ κλπ κι όπως πρόσεξες, τίποτα δεν άλλαξε γιατί απλούστατα κάποιος τους τράβηξε σε μια άκρη και τους εξήγησε δυο πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι με την καλή διαχείριση μπορείς να έχεις άμεσα και έμμεσα οφέλη. Απλώς με εντυπωσίασε το γερμανικό υπερθέαμα. Ταυτόχρονα, στην Ελλάδα ξέρουμε πώς για ένα μεγάλο γεγονός να τριπλασιάζουμε το κόστος, με όλα τα περίεργα χέρια χωμένα σε περίεργες τσέπες.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2011)

Εμένα με εντυπωσίασε το κόστος που ανακοίνωσαν, γιατί δε μου φάνηκε και τόσο υπερθέαμα, έτσι είναι κάθε χρόνο πλέον. 
Α, και στη σελίδα του διαγωνισμού είχε πεντέξι επίσημους χορηγούς, Νόκια, Σβάρτσκοπφ κλπ, οπότε βάλε κι αυτούς στη λίστα πιο πάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2011)

Αν γινόταν ο διαγωνισμός στην Αυστραλία...

...το ελληνικό θα έβγαινε δεύτερο (πρώτο, φυσικά, το ιρλανδέζικο!).

Στην Αυστραλία ο διαγωνισμός αναμεταδίδεται άλλη ώρα (λόγω της διαφοράς ώρας) και γίνεται τοπική ψηφοφορία...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2011)

Όταν η παρουσιάστρια κάνει τεκμηριωμένη κοινωνική κριτική...


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2011)

Δικά μου παρατράγουδα: Παρότι δεν ταιριάζει καθόλου με αυτά που ακούω είχα αρχίσει να σέβομαι την προσπάθεια των δίδυμων που παρουσίασαν το τραγούδι της Ιρλανδίας. Έβλεπες ότι το ήθελαν πολύ να πάνε καλά... Και το τραγούδι της Γεωργίας, που δεν γράφτηκε για το διαγωνισμό, αλλά το έστειλαν γιατί αυτό είχαν πρόχειρο, με έχει κερδίσει μετά από μερικά ακούσματα. Είναι σωστός σαματάς!

HD Eurovision 2011 Georgia: Eldrine - One More Day (Semi-Final 1)


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2011)

Εύστοχο και διασκεδαστικό το σημερινό της Μαριάννας Τζιαντζή για τη Eurovision:

*To κακόφαγο παιδί και η Eurovision*
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_18/05/2011_442423


----------

